# Browning Maxus



## SX2 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have a Browning Maxus, mossy oak duck blind camo, dura touch, 28' barrel 3.5 shell capable gun for sale. This has been an awesome gun and I have loved it never has had any problems at all. Reason for selling to help me pay for school I bought it last year before the season started. I am asking 950.

Text or call me anytime.

801-554-9871

Thanks!


----------



## SX2 (Oct 31, 2008)

900 OBO bump


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

You cheated on your screen name with a a browning? How dare you!


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

Are you looking for any trades at all?


----------

